# Suggestion for a new forum--bad customers!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Got a call last week while I was in Texas from a previous customer who said he was desperate for hay. Told him I would be back this weekend and would get him a load a soon as I could, He said OK.

Busted a$$ to get hay loaded and ready to go--then the thought hit me--I wonder if he still wanted it it? (Shame on me for going against my gut instinct--I should have called him first before loading.)

I called him and he said "No", he had gotten a load from somebody else. He said he knew he should have called me and let me know he didn't need it. (Damn right he should've!. Suppose I showed up there!)

So, here's my thought: I was thinking that it might be nice to have a "Bad Customers" forum. If somebody has a problem customer, we could post his name, address, phone number and a brief description of "why" he's a bad customer. Kinda an Angie's List for hay. That way, these turkeys would be publicly shamed.

Thoughts?

Ralph

Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I brought this up with James yrs back and he was worried about the liability of it.

I got a few names I'd like to post myself.One filed bankruptcy on me.Another owes me some $ for product and I get all sorts of promises and lies from him.

A few others were a couple yrs late in paying and I now refuse to do any bussinees with them.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My understanding is that there is not a liability issue for libel IF it is the truth, is document-able and contains specific information. (Like the guy I dealt with today.)

A item might go something like:

John Doe, 123 Any Street, My Town, USA. 212-555-1212

Reason for posting: NSF check.

Called 5/1/14, asked for 200 sm square bales. Told him price would be $5/bale plus $100 delivery, total $1100. He agreed. Received check #456 on bank XYZ at time of delivery for $1100. Check was returned NSF. Called his number, no answer, left messages on 5/15/14 and 5/15/14. Re-deposited check on 5/16/14, returned second time NSF on 5/20/14.

James Smith.

So, there might be a need for a review method and a vetting procedure.

Ralph


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Somehow the professional approach, while limiting liabilty, doesn't seem as much fun. It would also be a nightmare to manage. Maybe it would work.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Problem is even if all the guidelines rj pointed out were followed with the sue happy mentality of todays populace and with the glut of lawyers, even though technically we did nothing wrong a lawsuit could still be filed. Most likely thrown out, but somebody would most likely need to spend $$$ on a lawyer.

Might have to have it in a locked secure forum set up like The Boiler Room.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

One of the major problems with today's society is that nobody is held accountable for their actions, starting from the POTUS on down. Time to change it!

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Marty is right about suing and being sued. Maybe the boiler room would work, but we would still have to get permission.

Regards, Mike


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

In this day and non justice, it matters not if you're right in exposing someone. They can sue and win.

In the Fire Dept as asst chief, I was asked why we have a convicted sex offender in the department. I had no idea. I went through the sheriffs office and had a back ground check run. He was. I brought this matter to the person in private, just him and I. Asked him to resign from the dept. His answer was, "I'll see you in court". I then went to the courts where he was convicted, and obtained public records. showed to fd lawyer and Police Jury. (Govern body for parish) He was exposed as a convicted sex offender. Long story short, he was awarded 250K by our fine elected judge.

With today's, justice system, you can be in the right and still lose a suit. Criminals have more rights.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think we need to go back to some "old west justice".


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

So to expose someone just write a claus in the bill of sale stating that they agree to the terms of if payment is not met or over due for so long that there name etc will become public. 
When I was a kid just about every store had a name and pic of someone who did not pay there bills.
I suppose too that there should be a min amount owed. Like something over $1000. No use putting someone on display for only 30 bucks.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Here I can look up online court records for civil,criminal and traffic cases.Unfortunatly I usually have done it after I've had a problem with someone only to find they are a regular in court and have had claims filed against them before.These kind of people don't seem to change.It's never a one time oooops deal where they got in a jam.They most often have had claims put on them going back for yrs.One guy which I'm having a problem with now has had 15-20 claims filed against him and some have given him a second chance only to have to take him back to court a few yrs later.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Going through a hassle with Dish TV right now. Their customer service personnel out-and-out lied to me 3 times! Details available upon request.

And, if they want to sue me, let them. I have all the calls documented and the next call(s) will be recorded!

I have lost over 15 hours dealing with them and I value my time. I am considering filing a small claims court suit for my time. Maybe that would get their attention!

Ralph

I'm tired of this BS!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> Going through a hassle with Dish TV right now. Their customer service personnel out-and-out lied to me 3 times! Details available upon request.
> 
> And, if they want to sue me, let them. I have all the calls documented and the next call(s) will be recorded!
> 
> ...


Not only are you never going to win anything for your time but you better check whether your state is one party consent or two party consent or you might be committing a crime if you record without telling them.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Seems like to me demanding cash for delivery for hay is just about standard procedure. Or at least limit checks to $500, rest must be in cash.

If buyer says "ok give me $500 in hay", you know you might have a problem.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Seems like to me demanding cash for delivery for hay is just about standard procedure. Or at least limit checks to $500, rest must be in cash.
> 
> If buyer says "ok give me $500 in hay", you know you might have a problem.


I never have problems with the big checks. Its always the small ones. $300-$600.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

What about using a "sticky" in the existing Boiler Room?

(Looks under bed to see if there is a tort lawyer lurking)


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The thing is most customers a guy deals with are realitivly short distances away and would not be in anothers Haytalkers customer area.

The long distance haybrokers may effect more of us as a group.

Maybe a short rope and a tall tree would be better?LOL.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Unfortunately it only takes one of the "bad customers" with a good lawyer to put a hurt on the owners of something like this nice website. Our liberal litigious society likes give and take. Give something to someone who didn't earn it after taking it away from someone who has.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tort reform is so overdue in this country


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm a really big fan of "loser pays attorney's fee" policy like England. I bet that the sue rate would drop 90% if this was the law.

But, I also learned that I was most-powerful in dealing with lawyers when I didn't have anything to lose! They once threatened to put me jail if I didn't pay a lot of nonsense bills when I was getting divorced. I had about $600 to my name, was living in a cheap motel with no heat (Chicago, January), eating at McD's, driving a car with one wheel falling off and working 70-80 hours/week.

The litany went: "If you don't pay this, we're going to put you in jail. And if you don't pay that,....jail".

I looked at my ex's lawyer and said: "I'm going to jail! I could use 3 square meals and a warm place to sleep."

My lawyer said: "Don't say that!"

I repeated it.

I'm guessing that I said it with enough conviction and enough emphasis that my ex's lawyer dropped it. And, I really believed it in my heart--I was ready to go to jail!

Ralph

The USA has 70% of the world's lawyers and generates 70% of the world's garbage. Any coincidence?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There are bad sellers also.Bad products or they misrepresent them.Could be hay or supplies,etc.

Heard of a competitor doing a bait and switch on the price.Brought 25% of what the guy ordered and said if he wanted the rest he had to pay more,

Usually these types don't stay in business long.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Here I can look up online court records for civil,criminal and traffic cases.Unfortunatly I usually have done it after I've had a problem with someone only to find they are a regular in court and have had claims filed against them before.These kind of people don't seem to change.It's never a one time oooops deal where they got in a jam.They most often have had claims put on them going back for yrs.One guy which I'm having a problem with now has had 15-20 claims filed against him and some have given him a second chance only to have to take him back to court a few yrs later.


These are the types of people who know the system better than most lawyers. Worst part is they have no conscience - they know they are taking food off your table and they don't care. It's all a game to them.


----------

